# Black Bear Application Open Through 2/27



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Who's in?

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1984-apply-for-a-bear-hunting-or-pursuit-permit.html

Don't wait until the last minute, because you're required to take a black bear hunting orientation course prior to applying that will probably take at least 3-5 minutes. :mrgreen: Good luck, everyone. Just a bonus point for me this year. I don't know the first thing about bear hunting, and probably wouldn't have time to hunt if I did happen to draw.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I put in all my applications today. I'm hoping to draw a limited entry elk soon so I can start putting in for a pronghorn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 8 points but can only hunt spring. I may do spot and stalk in Idaho and buy Utah point this year. Just depends on funds


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I don't know the first thing about bear hunting, and probably wouldn't have time to hunt if I did happen to draw.


And that there is why I have 10 or more points... Every year I think "this is the year I'm going to do it", then in the end punt and just buy another point. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in with ten points this year, but that does not put me in the bonus pool yet for the hunt I chose. Still about 35 people ahead of me and with only two tags given to the bonus pool per year it's going to take a while.......


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

DallanC said:


> And that there is why I have 10 or more points... Every year I think "this is the year I'm going to do it", then in the end punt and just buy another point. LOL
> 
> -DallanC


You and me both. I think I will have 11 or 12 after this year. Maybe between my wife and me we will both draw next year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

This will be my 3rd point but I put in for it anyways. Summer, Central Manti/South.

Don't know how or when but I do know where so I think I'd have a good time trying.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Wasatch west summer with 10 points. Don't know a thing about bear hunting, hoping to learn a bit real soon.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> And that there is why I have 10 or more points... Every year I think "this is the year I'm going to do it", then in the end punt and just buy another point. LOL
> 
> -DallanC


This is where I keep finding myself also. Picked a unit this year so now the wait begins

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Less than two hours to get your apps in.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in with 11 this year for the Manti South Fall hunt. I wish they would hurry up and tell me I now have 12 points :grin:


----------

